# Have you considered a Career as a Counseller



## Wise Education (Feb 5, 2015)

Did You Know...
* Last month, there was over 2.500 counsellor and support worker positions available in Australia?
* More and more businesses require you to have a college diploma?
* Here at Funded Study we guarantee to work with you until you get a job?
Enroll in a Diploma of Counselling.

Contact me now if your interested in making this exciting step into a new career! 
Be qualified in only 12 months!!!

VET FEE HELP approved - Government Funding for Australian Citizens, 
AUSTUDY approved,
Nationally recognized!

Email me on [email protected] or text Study Now on 0456645610
or APPLY NOW at

http://www.fundedstudy.com.au/erica


----------

